# Shipshewana, IN



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm vacationing in Shipshewana this week. It's an absolutely beautiful Amish community. Anyone know of any LYS's in the area. There are tons of quilt shops but haven't seen yarn yet. I have however seen more Amish buggies than I've seen in my lifetime in Pennsylvania.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is a fun place to be. Love all the little shops and I don't remember seeing yarn but they have to have a yarn shop!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a lot of family in the area and go up to visit yearly. Sadly, no real yarn shops in the area.


----------



## Luckylady7929 (Nov 12, 2013)

They did have a knit shop last year. It is on the north sideof town kind of on a street by itself. It is a very nice shop and I have been to it several times. The street runs east and west and it is on the north side. It is by a mill or something like that. Hope it helps.


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

Googled Shipshewana yarn shop and got this: http://www.buffalofiberco.com/index.php

Have a great time in Shipshewana - one of my favorite places to shop 'til I drop!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

When I go with my husband, the last place he wants to go is a yarn shop. I love going to Shipshewana - the produce, the baking from the Amish, the flea market, the walking and dragging a wagon behind to fill up. Yes, I love it. It takes a few hours to get there, but hey, I am not driving - hubby does it.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

There is a yarn shop and bead shop on a separate street. Google Shipshewana + Yarn store and see what comes up. Or go to sweaterbabe.com, scroll down the left side and see what you can find in Indiana.


----------



## lisa_dp52 (Jan 2, 2014)

I know that this is a bit too late but seen your post and wanted to respond. If you ever go back to Shipshewana area, go to the thrift stores. I brought home a trash bag of pretty nice yarns(Bernat, Red Heart) and full skeins. And all at a discount price.


----------

